# Meet all 3.



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

I just recently rescued two kittens for myself out of a barn type setting. The female is the dilute and the male, I'm not sure what exactly to call him so I was hoping someone could help me with what his coat pattern is called! 
Lacey and Monster:






































Monster's coloration:









and the current moody cat that I had for over a year before them is more of my mom's cat, but I was asked for a few pictures of her... meet Cierra.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

They both look like calicos to me. Monster is a tabby calico, or something like that. I'm sure someone around here knows better genetics than I do. Actually, I know they all do haha. Anyway, your kittens are adorable! How are they handling their new home?


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha thanks He definitly seemed like a calico, but I wasn't sure because of the tabby markings. I don't really know much about cat genetics. As for how they're handling the house, they've been great! I've been showing them the litterbox and they've been using it just fine. They've been eating great and no signs of any health issues. They're a little nervous, but it's only been a few days and they weren't exactly handled much as kittens. I would say they are doing great for being partial feral kittens! I've been taking as much time as possible to ease them of their fears. The best part is that they're kittens so it will be so much easier for them in the long run


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Hmm, not sure if I would call him a calico.. I was thinking more along the lines of a white with brown/grey/black tabby markings, or vise versa.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Cute and pretty kittens, and I love shiny black cats.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Who knows what he is. All I know is that I love him and that's all that matters  But not only is Cierra shiny, her fur is extremely soft! I love it.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Monster is a brown tabby with white. Very cute! I love his little nose.. it makes him look like he got into something!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh they are so gorgeous!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

They are both super cute! I love calico tabby kitties.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh they are very cute.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

They are both really cute


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your kitties are adorable, but I love Cierra! Black cats are so special. Mine is moody, too. But she's also my empath kitty, takes care of me.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

cute. I think there adorable.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

They look Calico or Tabby. What little cuties!
I just want to squeeze and hold them forever! (well maybe not squeeze them forever, lol)


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww, thanks everyone


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Some new updated pictures. Got Lacey and Monster their own kitten collars 

In the pictures are Lacey, Monster, and their three relatives that I took in to find better homes for. They're all slowly coming around. The tortie has come around the most so far  Sorry for the poor quality, they don't stop moving! I'm taking them for their vaccinations on sunday.

Monster:




































Lacey:

















































































All 5:


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

All those kittens are very cute...but I feel like I have entered the twilight zone here...each of your cats has a double at my home...all from the same female barn cat...she is a grey taby with orange flecks and stipes often having calico kittens before we could get her fixed...even your male Monster is a small version of my older Sammie...I would bet that the mother was a calico herself or a cat with grey tabby/orange in the black/white mix.

It is really spooky the resemblances.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, that is odd. Maybe they live down here when you're not looking and live up there when I'm not looking  haha. Have any pics of them? thats pretty interesting.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

This is Sammy...little ahrd to see his colours but there are a couple of mixes there

 

Here is Curly Sue.....












This is Mamma...she has many colours and has given birth to alot of Calicos before she was tamed and fixed












Hmmm...some pictures are coming out too big...I will have to see if I can fix this


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^They are cutie pies! =D

OH I love the new collars. =D


----------

